# HBA at Jacob Javitz center next



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)

Its the 28th,29th & 30th but I believe on the 30th ( dont hold me to that) the perfumers known as scentsations will be creating you custom fragrances for only 75 starting fee. Dont hold me to this but I received an email from someone about it. ceck the jacob javitz site or the HBA site


----------

